# Help me..



## GTX (Apr 15, 2009)

ok


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2009)

What exactly does this have to do with programming and webmastering?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ouch, evacuate before a mod comes screaming down the hallway!


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

Uuh if its about that purple face of yours, a tech forum might me the wrong place to ask for help.


----------



## GTX (Apr 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Uuh if its about that purple face of yours, a tech forum might me the wrong place to ask for help.



bun


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 15, 2009)

GTX said:


> bun



what? you're stupid, quit smoking crack.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

Seriously what is it you need help with.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

crazy antics at such a early hour.  If you need help say so if not stop posting garbage please.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 15, 2009)

No guys, don't trash him. He originally posted something for click throughs and removed it.
The OP was not just "ok "

In any event, GTX, if you are not sure something is allowed in the rules the best thing to do is ask a mod (PM) before starting a thread. You are not the first to do so, so don't feel too bad.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

My apologies


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2009)

In that case, I'm sorry too.


----------

